# Vlc remote ne détecte pas mon ordi



## Hermit34 (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai acheté aujourd'hui la version complète de VLC Remote pour Iphone mais je n'arrive pas du tout à la configurer.

Je suis tombé sur une multitude d'articles sur le net disant qu'il n'y a pas plus simple mais chez moi ça marche pas.

L'application sur mon iphone ne détecte pas mon mac.
j'ai lancé le programme VLC setup qui est censé paramétrer tout le bordel mais il n'y a rien à faire. Ca fait plus d'une heure que j'y suis et je pète un cable.

Pitié, dites moi comment il faut faire!

Merci d'avance.


----------

